# Snow Plow Pressure Guage



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

Can I make a snow plow pump pressure gauge by getting a gauge that reads over 2,000lbs, a T-fitting, and a male/female quick connecotr. In theory unplug the line going to the angle cyclinder and plug them inline of my gague assembly. Theroeticly then I should be able to angle left or right and see the presure readings being produced?

Am I on track here?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I'd go.3000 tho


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I guess I don't see why one would need/want these readings.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cdmckane;1880006 said:


> I guess I don't see why one would need/want these readings.


How else are you going to tell if your pump is going out...The force?


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

My plow works just fine on a dry run, angle and lift. I have recently just pulled all fluid out, replaced filter, cleaned ressivor etc. The plow does not seem to lift well under load. So either the pump is going out or its out of adjustment. It is my understanding if I can get the reading I can adjust the pump up to improve the PSI and get more power/lifting force with proper pressures....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You would want to put it on the lift cylinder tho, that takes the most psi.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

jfleming;1880101 said:


> My plow works just fine on a dry run, angle and lift. I have recently just pulled all fluid out, replaced filter, cleaned ressivor etc. The plow does not seem to lift well under load. So either the pump is going out or its out of adjustment. It is my understanding if I can get the reading I can adjust the pump up to improve the PSI and get more power/lifting force with proper pressures....


What kind of plow do you have?

Honestly, an amp draw test on the motor is probably in order. A failing motor is more likely than a failing hydraulic pump, although anything is possible. Testing the hydraulic pressure is a good test to insure that the pressure relief is set correctly, however keep in mind that what you're seeing when the blade operates is working pressure, and the working pressure is very subjective. You may only see 400-600 psi when the blade angles, and 900 psi or so when you lift it... if three of your 300lb. girlfriends  sit on the plow when you raise it, obviously the working pressure will increase. The only absolute spec for adjusting pressure is max pressure, which is when the pump is against the pressure relief... usually in the 1700 -2200 psi range, depending on the plow. Raising the max pressure by adjusting the pressure relief _will_ have an effect on working pressure, but you've gotta be careful not to exceed the max pressure spec by a whole lot.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Check the brushes in the plow motor.


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a wetern cable style plow. The motor is brand new, all the wiring to the plow is brand new. I figure someothing is just out of adjustment or the pump is going. This has been passed down to me from my dad who bought this back in 1979 or so.....I dont know the history of what has or has not been replaced or tinkered with....The plow goes from max left to max right in 4 seconds and picks up within 2 seconds....The lift is just weak when under load...


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

dieselss;1880137 said:


> You would want to put it on the lift cylinder tho, that takes the most psi.


How would i check the lift pressure..... i am not sure where you would plumb the gauge....


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

jfleming;1885937 said:


> How would i check the lift pressure..... i am not sure where you would plumb the gauge....


I don't see why plumbing it into the angle cylinder would not work. Once the plow is at full angle the pump will continue to build pressure to the angle cylinder until the main pressure relief setting is reached. You should get a fairly accurate reading on main system pressure by doing this.

Pressure gauges should always have the desired reading located in the middle 1/3 of the gauge. So a 3000 psi gauge would be best as DSS said


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1885962 said:


> I don't see why plumbing it into the angle cylinder would not work. Once the plow is at full angle the pump will continue to build pressure to the angle cylinder until the main pressure relief setting is reached. You should get a fairly accurate reading on main system pressure by doing this.
> 
> Pressure gauges should always have the desired reading located in the middle 1/3 of the gauge. So a 3000 psi gauge would be best as DSS said


That's correct. There's one pump, one pressure relief, one max pressure. The rest is irrelevant. No matter where you take the reading, when the pump opens the pressure relief, you'll see what the max pressure is. Adjust your pressure relief from there. That's all you can do.


----------

